# Anyone read 'Ty Game' by Kyell Gold?



## KD142000 (May 14, 2019)

Hey, there! I'm thinking about buying a gay comic/graphic novel called 'Ty Game' by the author 'Kyell Gold'. Anyone read it before or seen anything to suggest it might be good?
No spoilers, please!
Thank you


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (May 18, 2019)

It's here on my book shelf, signed, waiting for me  I'm pretty sure that it will be just as good as the rest of his former publications. However, I'd recommened to become familiar with some of the other characters of this universe first, since it's sort of an "off spin" of the Dev and Lee series (Out of Position). It's not a must but will make the whole reading experience more fluent.


----------

